
Numbers Show Millennials Abandoning Broadcast Networks - JumpCrisscross
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/currency/upfronts-2016-numbers-show-millennials-abandoning-broadcast-networks/156297
======
braymailloux
How do milennials consume sports programming? Too bad about Bob's burgers
pulling in so few milennials. Good show.

